# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  MIT qendra per te marre inteligjence

## miri

Shkolla me e mire ne bote per Inxhinieri dhe Shkenc (MIT) ka publikuar para ca kohesh gjitha klaset e saj.  Ne faqe mund te gjeni ne gjitha seksionet e inxhinierise dhe shkences.   Presantime te mesimit ne video, ne powerpoint, .pdf files etj.  Si dhe projekte ushtrime e c'do gje qe nje nxenes i MIT's ka patur mundesine ti ndjeke ne klase per ju jane pa pagese.   Faqja ndodhet tek adresa:

http://ocw.mit.edu/index.html

Pershendetje,

Miri.

----------


## friendlyboy1

shum website i mir thnx! MIT eshte vertet per tu pasur zili. Kur te mbaroj shkollen do marr nje klass ketu sa per qef

----------


## [xeni]

Falemnderit per linkun se me shume mundesi do u hyje ne pune nje pjese te mire.
Por titulli me duket gabim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kleitus

Car bene ketu miri ? Ulesh dhe thith radiacione ?

Inteligjenca eshte dhunti e Zotit nuk ta jep MIT-i, qe deri para 50 vjetesh ishte nje shkolle si ato profesionalet ne shqiperi. Paganizmin e kemi te trasheguar ne.

----------


## miri

> Car bene ketu miri ? Ulesh dhe thith radiacione ?
> 
> Inteligjenca eshte dhunti e Zotit nuk ta jep MIT-i, qe deri para 50 vjetesh ishte nje shkolle si ato profesionalet ne shqiperi. Paganizmin e kemi te trasheguar ne.



Kjo tema nuk eshte per te duskutuar mgjithese po te pergjigjem:

Fifty-nine current or former members of the MIT community have won the Nobel Prize. They include 24 professors, 23 alumni (including three of the professors), 14 researchers and one staff physician. Twenty-six of the Nobel Prizes are in physics, eleven in chemistry, twelve in economics, eight in medicine/physiology, and two in peace. Eight Nobel prizes were won by researchers who helped develop radar at the MIT Radiation Laboratory. Nobelists who are current members of the MIT community are Drs. Wilczek (2004), Horvitz (2002), Ketterle (2001), Sharp (1993), Friedman (1990), Tonegawa (1987), Solow (1987), Ting (1976) Samuelson (1970), and Khorana (1968).

Besoj se ajo shkolla jote profesionale as nuk i di akoma vlerat e Nobel Prize.  Ky cmim jepet per koka te mbushur me mend dhe jo me dhjame sic i prodhon ajo shkolla profesionale jote.   Nuk te pyet njeri si ka qene por si jeni.  Sapo fitio ne 2004 nje profesor ne MIT nobel prize perseri dhe eshte akoma profesor tek MIT biles kurset e tij mund ti gjesh tek linku i mesiperm.  Une nuk e kuptoj se pse Zoti nuk i beri gjithe Einsteina por ne Shqiptareve na beri koktrash me vra njeri tjetrin, dhe me kundershtu te tjeret vetem e vetem qe tu tregojme se sa budallenj jemi.  
Flit me fakte kur flet mos fol me llafe, se me llafe flasin te gjithe por faktet nuk mund ti gjene te gjithe.  Sipas teje cila qenka shkolle e mire ?
Une mendoj te vendosim universitetin boleteknik te tiranes qe instruktoret akoma nuk kane pare se si ndertohet nje Chip.  Ata qe jane ne MIT i kane themeluar vete keto gjera, ato qe ti i meson ato i kane vertetuar dhe kush di sipas teje me mire te shpjegoje dicka qe e ka vertetuar dhe zbuluar vete ?
Eshte njelloj sikur ti te thuash se kupton Relativitetin me mire se Einstein por dhe kete gje mund ta thuash sepse inteligjencen ta fal zoti ty.  Zoti te jep aq inteligjence sa te kuptosh se cfare thuan te tjeret por jo qe te behesh genius.  Nuk ka ndonje njeri intelixhent ne bote pa shkolle.  Dhe Bill Gates nuk eshte intelixhent por eshte thjeshte nje bisnesman, sepse ai vete as programe nuk shkruan por i shkruajne nxenesit e Stranford.  Dhe keto Gjini po dalin nga shkolla te medha kohet e fundit dhe jo nga shkolla e Tiranes apo nje Community College.  Kenaqem qe ty te paska falur njohuri zoti shpresojme nje dite te shikojme me nje vend me kokat e mencura dhe jo rrugeve, duke u tregu shokeve tu se sa i mencur je.  Ta kishte thene nje njeri me shkolle kete ja vlente te diskutoja me shume por njeriu flet per aq sa ka njohuri.

----------


## Kleitus

Miri lexo historine e MIT-it dhe pastaja merr citime nga Interneti. 
Dhe dicka ata nobelistat pa kaluar diku nga institutet suedeze(Richard Stallman nje nga keta) nuk marrin gje.

Un te keshilloje te lexosh kush ka qene MIT para 1950 dhe pastaja te flasesh me keto pompozitete. Shkolle ne Amerike mbahet Princeton, qe kane qene gjithmone qendra e dijes duke qene se nisen si "divinity schools" bashke me Harvardin. Per nje "krahasim letrar", nese ke lexuar Great Gatsby-n qe eshte dhe filem, do shekosh se ku qendron MIT me Harvard dhe Princeton.

Ja dhe nje dicka fare te vockel per ty djalosh qe dukesh se di shume, i marre jo nga ndonje website i cfaredoshem.

"The present curriculum review could be as important to MIT's future as the Institute's self-examination after World War II, MacVicar said. 

*The 1949 Report of the Committee on Educational Survey (The Lewis Report) shifted MIT from a "vocational" to a "professional" stance.* The report also reaffirmed undergraduate engineering education, *established the School of Humanities and Social Science*, put in place the eight-term HASS requirement and provided the general foundation for MIT's development in the three decades that followed. 

The Lewis Report was "part of our emergence" as a leading university, MacVicar said. The current reforms represent "the next step," she added. 

Strengthening the role of the humanities in MIT's education will not necessarily result in a greater workload for students, MacVicar asserted. "We can accomplish better" education in the same amount of time."

http://www-tech.mit.edu/V105/N40/curric.40n.html

Edhe thote nga shkolle qe merr zanat ne shkolle "profesionale", pra as ne ato vite nuk eshte nje institut i mirefillte shkencore kerkimi. 
Me perpara ka qene nje ITT moderne dhe azgje me teper. Megjithate nuk i ven njeri ne dyshim aftesite e tyre, thjeshte te dish dicka me teper nuk eshte keq, duke qene se i paske rene ne menyre terthore e kendore gjith mit.edu.

----------------
Per ata qe nuk dine mire anglisht:

voÂ·caÂ·tionÂ·al    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (v-ksh-nl)
adj. 
Relating to, providing, or undergoing training in a special skill to be pursued in a trade: *vocational students learning to operate a lathe*
*"vocational students learning to repair a motor"
*
==================================================  ===
Gjithashtu nje here thua kjo teme nuk eshte per tu duskutuar, pastaja me kerkon fakte ! Per nje tru mikrochip me duket e cuditeshme keto gabime, megjithate besoje se ka mbetur dicka "njerezore" dhe tek ti.
Sa per Universitetin e Tiranes, eshte themeluar nga Ruset, te njejtet qe kur conin sputnikun ne hapesire, dhe amerika dridheshe ne MIT mesoheshe si te riparoje motorra.  Ki pak respekt per ate Universitet, te pakten nese ke ndonje babe qe ka mbaruar atje, nese je gjenerate e pare me shkolle e kuptoje dhe eksitimin.

----------


## miri

Dukesh se je shume i pergatitur por njerezimit nuk i intereson se si ke qene por si je.  Sot per sot MIT per shkenca sidomos per inxhinieri e le me kilometra prapa Princetonin dhe Harvardin.  Sic mund ta kesh ve re dhe kurset qe ata kane publikuar jane thuajse te gjitha per inxhinieri.  Princtoni dhe Harvardi njihen per Law, Business Ekonomi.  
Sipas teje kur u fut teknologjia ne hapat e perparimit ?  Pas luftes se dite boterore prandaj dhe MIT morri fame atehere se per kete njihet si shkolle e jo per gje tjeter.  Nuk mund te ishte MIT mbi Harvard, Princeton kur ligji ka qene qe me lindjen e e njerezimit.  Pas luftes se dyte boterore njerezit filluan te zbulojne shume gjera si ne Fizike, Matematike, Kimi e shume gjera te tjera.  Nese nuk jam gabim Kimia nuk ka qene ne vete si dege para luftes se dyte boterore, ja sa e zhvilluar ka qene shkenca.  Njeriu i pare ne hene kur eshte derguar sipas teje ?  Me siguri qe nja 20 vjet pas luftes se dyte boterore.  
Dhe kur me permend ca Ruse me vjen te vjell ketu ne forum.  Rusia njihet per Mafie, Drug Dealers, dhe prostucion; gjithashtu si nje vend me siperfaqe dhe varferi te madhe.  Ruset e enderrojne te edukohen ne universitet amerikane, dhe avash mos na e nxjerr Universitetin e Tiranes mbi MIT se atehere do te qeshin njerezit me ty.  MIT eshte vleresuar nga koka me te medha se e imja dhe e jotja; MIT eshte shkolla qe prodhoi Richard Feynman e shume koka te tjera.   E di si eshte puna nuk me behet shume vone se a eshte MIT me mire se Harvard apo Princeton se thjeshte hapa temen per njerez qe jane te interesuar te lexojne; por si duket ju bazoheni me shume tek gjerat mikroskopike sesa tek arsyeja se pse u hap kjo teme.  Une thjeshte zgjodha titullin ashtu pse po bejme debate te kota ?  Hajt gezuar vitin e ri pra dhe po e mbyllim me kaq duke e lene MIT me te keqen shkolle ne bote dhe te themi se shkollat Ruse ngaqe kane qene dikur te mira duhet ti rrekomandojme njerezve te arsimohen atje dhe jo tek nje shkolle qe momentalisht eshte e mire.

----------


## Kleitus

Po e filloj nga fundi se duket qe ajo qe te pengon te shohesh nuk eshte inteligjenca por paragjykimet qe ke. Un nuk gjykoj ate qe ka inteligjence se nuk me ka vendosur njeri dhe nuk me ka dhene njeri te drejten te gjykoja inteligjencen. Kur vjen puna tek paragjykimet ajo eshte tjeter gje. Ruset mund te jene kriminele, sllav te ndyre, etj etj por sidoqofte ato kane nxjerrur kokat me te medha te koherave moderne, nga letersia me Dostoyevskin e Tolstoin e deri tek shkencat me Llobachevskin, Chebyshevin etj. Vetem se nje shekull e ca me pare nuk ka patur nobele nuk do te thote se dikush qe fiton cmimin per letersine ose shkencen paska qene me i mire se dikush qe gati 800 vjet me pare ne Krakow formulonte ligjet e universit, ose dikush tjeter ne Cambridge apo Leibzig bente teorirat moderne mbi ligjet e fizikes nderkohe qe MIT-i as nuk kishte mbire. 

Nuk e ben shkolla njeriun, por njeriu ben shkollen. Jane me mijera njerez nga sistemet "lindore" perfshi dhe shqiperine qe neper shkolla jane te paret. Shiko listen e personave qe kane marre dipllome nga MIT-i dhe do shekosh se sa jane Ruse, Polake, Ceke, Ukrainas etjere. Ne lindje nuk behet 3 muaj shkolle, 1 muaj pushim, 3 muaj shkolle, por behet shkolle gjith vitin ne Universitet, dhe njeriu qe del nga ato shkolla nuk eshte thjeshte nje person i fokosuar ne disiplinen e caktuar qe mbaron, por ka nje formim kulturor te pergjithshem. Fatkeqsisht ai sistem u shkaterrua nga perendimi, ashtu sic u shkaterrua me pare dhe sistemi gjerman i gjimnazit, sespe mendoheshe se kultivonte "monstra" te vetmuar (Nietzsche,Heiddegger,Wittgenstein etjere). Keta "monstra" sot mbushin librarite boterore. 

Eshte e rrezikshme shume kur njeriu nuk ka kulture te pergjitheshme. Neser pasneser e gjithe bota duhet te behet "update" me te rejat e fundit ne shkence, ose pastaja jemi perseri ne piken e lashtesise kur njohuria mbetet ne rrethet e prifterinjeve. Meqe erdhem tek lashtesia, nuk ka dal akoma ai bir njeriu qe te deshifroje misteret e piramidave, si jane ndertuar, pse jane ndertuar ne ate menyre, e shume mistere te tjera qe kane habitur jo kokat e nobeleve, por kokat e njerezimit nga Plato, Euklidi, Aristoteli, e deri ne kohet moderne. 

Ku dua te dale ? Un pelqej ate qe eshte ne gjendje te shkruaj libra per homotopine bie fjala qe te jene mundesisht te kuptueshme per te gjithe. Besoj se njerezit kane nje potencial te caktuar, dhe se MIT-i eshte thjeshte nje zgjedhje nga mijera te tilla ku mund te merret dija. Urrej ato qe me pompozitet hiqen si me te miret kur ato qe shkruajne nuk jane te veshtira sepse nuk i kupton dot nje person i thjeshte, por sepse nuk dine t'i shkruajne. Ti thua kokat e njerezimit ato qe marrin nobela ?

Duhet te shohesh me me kujdes boten qe te rrethon, dhe do shohesh se ti si individ, si shqiptar je shume me siper se shume te tjere ne ato shkolla. Jo per te treguar supremacine rracore, por thjeshte nje fakt, qe nuk bazohet eskluzivisht tek inteligjenca, por tek kultura, zakonet, morali, dhimbja shekullore qe eshte tek te gjithe ne etjere. Nje nga personat qe zgjidhi nje nga teoremat e pazgjidhshme te Fermatit, e kyci veten per 8 vjet ne cati, dhe fatkesisht nuk u be "medalist i arte"(nje cmim qe jepet nga matemacienet per ata qe arrijne dicka para moshes 40 vjec ne mos gabohem- ky eshte kriteri). Sidoqofte ai provoi nje teoreme qe asnjeri nga ata nobelista nuk e provoi. 

Nuk eshte shkolla me shume se sa esht emri qe te jep prestigjin. Si individ mund te zgjedhesh emrin, pra emrin e shkolles dhe te vazhdosh te flasesh me keto tone, ose ta gjesh prestigjin me nje rruge tjeter edhe sikur te kesh mbaruar nga ajo shkolle. Vec, prestigji esht dicka qe nuk fitohet me kater vjet shkolle, por me nje jete te tere, qe nuk perfshin vetem kerkimet specifike, por dhe karakterin e dikujt ne shoqeri, ne marredhenie me njerezit, me origjinat e tije, ne rrespektin qe gezon dhe qe jep.

Gezuar gjithashtu.

----------


## antares

Herr Von Brown! Mos valle gjermanet e ruseve jane me te mire se gjermanet tane?
Jo! Gjermanet tane (amerikane) jane me te mire po na duhen fonde!
=================
Nga nje bisede e Presidentit te SHBA me Verner Fon Brown!

----------


## zerocool

Duhesh titullin me ndrru mandej me vazhdu me fol !!!

----------


## miri

> Po e filloj nga fundi se duket qe ajo qe te pengon te shohesh nuk eshte inteligjenca por paragjykimet qe ke. Un nuk gjykoj ate qe ka inteligjence se nuk me ka vendosur njeri dhe nuk me ka dhene njeri te drejten te gjykoja inteligjencen. Kur vjen puna tek paragjykimet ajo eshte tjeter gje. Ruset mund te jene kriminele, sllav te ndyre, etj etj por sidoqofte ato kane nxjerrur kokat me te medha te koherave moderne, nga letersia me Dostoyevskin e Tolstoin e deri tek shkencat me Llobachevskin, Chebyshevin etj. Vetem se nje shekull e ca me pare nuk ka patur nobele nuk do te thote se dikush qe fiton cmimin per letersine ose shkencen paska qene me i mire se dikush qe gati 800 vjet me pare ne Krakow formulonte ligjet e universit, ose dikush tjeter ne Cambridge apo Leibzig bente teorirat moderne mbi ligjet e fizikes nderkohe qe MIT-i as nuk kishte mbire. 
> 
> Nuk e ben shkolla njeriun, por njeriu ben shkollen. Jane me mijera njerez nga sistemet "lindore" perfshi dhe shqiperine qe neper shkolla jane te paret. Shiko listen e personave qe kane marre dipllome nga MIT-i dhe do shekosh se sa jane Ruse, Polake, Ceke, Ukrainas etjere. Ne lindje nuk behet 3 muaj shkolle, 1 muaj pushim, 3 muaj shkolle, por behet shkolle gjith vitin ne Universitet, dhe njeriu qe del nga ato shkolla nuk eshte thjeshte nje person i fokosuar ne disiplinen e caktuar qe mbaron, por ka nje formim kulturor te pergjithshem. Fatkeqsisht ai sistem u shkaterrua nga perendimi, ashtu sic u shkaterrua me pare dhe sistemi gjerman i gjimnazit, sespe mendoheshe se kultivonte "monstra" te vetmuar (Nietzsche,Heiddegger,Wittgenstein etjere). Keta "monstra" sot mbushin librarite boterore. 
> 
> Eshte e rrezikshme shume kur njeriu nuk ka kulture te pergjitheshme. Neser pasneser e gjithe bota duhet te behet "update" me te rejat e fundit ne shkence, ose pastaja jemi perseri ne piken e lashtesise kur njohuria mbetet ne rrethet e prifterinjeve. Meqe erdhem tek lashtesia, nuk ka dal akoma ai bir njeriu qe te deshifroje misteret e piramidave, si jane ndertuar, pse jane ndertuar ne ate menyre, e shume mistere te tjera qe kane habitur jo kokat e nobeleve, por kokat e njerezimit nga Plato, Euklidi, Aristoteli, e deri ne kohet moderne. 
> 
> Ku dua te dale ? Un pelqej ate qe eshte ne gjendje te shkruaj libra per homotopine bie fjala qe te jene mundesisht te kuptueshme per te gjithe. Besoj se njerezit kane nje potencial te caktuar, dhe se MIT-i eshte thjeshte nje zgjedhje nga mijera te tilla ku mund te merret dija. Urrej ato qe me pompozitet hiqen si me te miret kur ato qe shkruajne nuk jane te veshtira sepse nuk i kupton dot nje person i thjeshte, por sepse nuk dine t'i shkruajne. Ti thua kokat e njerezimit ato qe marrin nobela ?
> 
> Duhet te shohesh me me kujdes boten qe te rrethon, dhe do shohesh se ti si individ, si shqiptar je shume me siper se shume te tjere ne ato shkolla. Jo per te treguar supremacine rracore, por thjeshte nje fakt, qe nuk bazohet eskluzivisht tek inteligjenca, por tek kultura, zakonet, morali, dhimbja shekullore qe eshte tek te gjithe ne etjere. Nje nga personat qe zgjidhi nje nga teoremat e pazgjidhshme te Fermatit, e kyci veten per 8 vjet ne cati, dhe fatkesisht nuk u be "medalist i arte"(nje cmim qe jepet nga matemacienet per ata qe arrijne dicka para moshes 40 vjec ne mos gabohem- ky eshte kriteri). Sidoqofte ai provoi nje teoreme qe asnjeri nga ata nobelista nuk e provoi. 
> ...



Kleitus,
Nuk po te mohoj se MIT ka qene shkolla me e mire nder shekuj.  Pajtohem me ty se kur Cambridge dhe Oxford dhe shume universitete europiane jane themeluar Amerika nuk ishte Amerike.  
Sot per sot po flasim MIT eshte nje nder shkollat me prestigjoze ne bote.  Te pakten duke u bazuar ne statistikat qe jep shkolla.  Une njoh dhe nxenes qe jane pranuar ne MIT dhe e kane lene shkollen, pa marre diplome sepse aq ua ka prere truri.  Por nese mua personalisht do me jepej mundesia te studioja per studime pasuniversitare ne MIT, nuk do ta mohoja ne asnje menyre sepse ka laboratoret dhe kushtet qe asnje shkolle tjeter nuk mund ti afroje ne inxhinieri.  
Gjithashtu varet se cfare lloj inxhinieri duhet te studiosh.  Shkenca pastaj eshte dicka tjeter sidomos ajo teorike sic jane shumica e Ruseve ose Gjermanet qe i vendosen themelet fizikes berthamore dhe asaj qe quhet "quantum physics".  Ato shkencetare nuk kane nevoje per laboratore te perparuara apo per teknologji te koheve moderrne, pervec imagjinates.  Shumicen e rasteve analizat matematike behen nga njerez te tjere.  Por qe te jesh nje inxhinier i mire atehere duhet te jesh praktik, dhe praktika ushtrohet ne laboratore kur nuk ke mundesi te punosh ne kompani prestigjoze.  

Pershendetje.

----------


## friendlyboy1

Eshte e vertet Mass. Inst. of Tech. eshte shkolla me emir e inxhinieris dhe shkencave ne shba, ka dhe te tjera si ucla at berkley, princeton caltech etc, por MIT ka ka fatin te ndodhet ne ameriken veri lindore qe eshte dhe pjesa me e zhvilluar e vendit keshtu qe ka me teper prioritet. pothuaj te gjith njerzit qe hapin kompani apo te tjer qe behen te sukseshem i kontribojn me shuma te medha per shkollat ku kan qen prandaj mit eshte e forte dhe financiarisht. Arsyeja tjeter eshte se gjendet ne cambridge qe megjithse vetem harvard bridge e nga nga boston eshte si nje shtet tjeter. Cambridge eshte qender e farmaceutikes dhe fabrikave qe prodhojne gjera teper te specializuara, keshtu qe ve cambridge town eshte nje laborator i madh per MIT.

----------


## gocpersmari

Guys, MIT is the best, even better than harvard...or other internationally acclaimed schools for that matter...

----------


## miri

> Guys, MIT is the best, even better than harvard...or other internationally acclaimed schools for that matter...


We were looking for a lady to get envolve and approve our opinions  :shkelje syri:

----------


## gocpersmari

> We were looking for a lady to get envolve and approve our opinions


Thnx, I am telling the pure truth u know. MIT is a universal repository of research and studies, and no school has surpassed its success in the matter  :Lulja3:

----------


## White_Shadow:)

Prsh...
Kur e pashe kete teme ( MIT) mendova se behesh fjale per inteligjencen turke,sic eshte CIA poru gabova....
e nejse ....

flm per linkun...do na hyje ndonjehere ne pune  :shkelje syri: 


bye

----------

